# [EVDL] anderson connector



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Seth,

Just go to your local electrical supply house. This is where we get our 
Anderson Company connectors and plugs in all different sizes that range from 
sub-miniature gangable plug in terminal blocks to very large molded rubber 
plugs that are six inches in diameter with a in mold 50 foot power cable 
that could be up to 3 inches in diameter.

Just pick up a Anderson Co. catalog from the supply house and have a local 
electrical house order them for you. I use the small gangable ones that are 
size for 18 to 10 gage wire, that I use for terminal strips and multi-gang 
plugs connectors that are use at every device and switches in my EV.

My cost was about 5 cents each for 1000 of them which was the minimum order 
back in 85.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Seth Rothenberg" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, June 16, 2009 11:15 AM
Subject: [EVDL] anderson connector


> A few months ago, there was a discussion about anderson connectors,
> and I think there was a link to a place in NY state that sold them.
>
> Does anyone recall this info?
>
> I'm still digging, but someone may have it on hand....
>
> Thanks
> Seth
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Napa has the old style if your desperate.....

mail order is cheaper though

http://ev.korn.net/wiki/uploads/img076.jpg




> Seth Rothenberg wrote:
> > A few months ago, there was a discussion about anderson connectors,
> > and I think there was a link to a place in NY state that sold them.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Holy Cow Batman. $54 for a pair of Anderson connectors :-(

You can order them from my local store for $8.70 for two housings and 
four contact tips.


http://store.polarwire.com/browse.cfm/power-connectors/50-amp-connectors/2,575.html

http://store.polarwire.com/





> pratt2 wrote:
> 
> > Napa has the old style if your desperate.....
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've ordered from here before:
http://www.helmarparts.com/

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>>>A few months ago, there was a link to a place in NY state



> >>Jon Glauser<[email protected]> wrote:
> >> I've ordered from here before:
> >> http://www.helmarparts.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bill Dube wrote:
> > Fork lift repair shops sell them as do large battery supply houses.
> >
> Heck, NAPA auto parts has them.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

for $54 a pair :-(




> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> 
> > Heck, NAPA auto parts has them.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think the 50A version was about $10 at my NAPA.
The 350A ones may have been $54.

[email protected] wrote:
> for $54 a pair :-(
>
>
>


> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> >
> >
> >> Heck, NAPA auto parts has them.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] Anderson connector*

Hello,

I was curious what size Anderson connector would be appropriate for moving
the 12 volt accessory battery (lead) from EV to ICE cars.

Seems I have several vehicles, but I only drive one at a time. So it would
be better if I could move that one battery around. Just have one good YT,
perhaps.

Thanks

Mike
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101202/9e1ff978/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Anderson connector*

Doesn't it have terminals?
One or two small wrenches and you
can move it around easily.
I have even just used the fact
that the posts are tapered on
vehicles that don't need large
starting current such as a Prius or EV
by just hand-turning the nut to the
right size of the terminal and then
lower the clamp on the terminal and
rotate it with down force to tighten it.
This has worked well and allowed me to 
disconnect the battery by hand when needed.

You probably also need a hold-down?

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of m gol
Sent: Friday, December 03, 2010 12:14 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] Anderson connector

Hello,

I was curious what size Anderson connector would be appropriate for
moving the 12 volt accessory battery (lead) from EV to ICE cars.

Seems I have several vehicles, but I only drive one at a time. So it
would be better if I could move that one battery around. Just have one
good YT, perhaps.

Thanks

Mike
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101202/9e1ff978/a
ttachment.html
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Anderson connector*

Wingnuts 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101202/69583ded/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Anderson connector*

OK. Thanks I look into the 175's.

In response to the other comments. Yes, if only two cars, you could get some
quicker disconnect fittings to batteries.
However:
1- You want the connections to be tight.
2- I'd like to avoid dealing with the lead terminals
3- Once you get more then two cars that need to share the battery ... you
want to save time.
4- I think battery hold-downs are over rated. But yes that is an issue.

But thanks all for the comments!



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 12/2/2010 12:44 PM, m gol wrote:
> > > Hello,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Anderson connector*

Before I wrestled with an Anderson connector, I'd get battery post to stud
adaptors with wing nuts. Then switch the cable ends to eyelets.


-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Anderson-connector-tp3069918p3070927.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Anderson connector*

Yes.... I switched my old diesel mitsubishi truck to stud adaptors with wing
nuts, and I have melted the studs right off at least once. They aren't
really rated for the higher currents. But, I hate standard automotive post
connectors.... I'm slowly switching to Concorde batteries which have decent
high current bolt terminals instead of the automotive posts.

Z



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 12/3/2010 5:02 AM, Brink wrote:
> > > Before I wrestled with an Anderson connector, I'd get battery post to
> ...


----------

